# Anyone from Ireland?



## 15626

Hey, just wondering if there are any people on this from Ireland? Haven't seen it mentioned at all in this section..unless I missed something. Anyone know of any support groups in Ireland??


----------



## Car

Hi, I'm from Ireland but I don't know of any support groups. There used to be much more of us on here but it seems we few and far between these days.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Hi Car







I have found an interesting article from Ireland.ISSN 1007-9327 CN 14-1219/R World J Gastroenterol 2006 January 7;12(1):1-5Changing face of irritable bowel syndromehttp://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327/12/1.asp


----------



## Car

Thanks for that, very long isn't it?! Will get through it today. Well, it beats working


----------



## 15626

There really don't seem to be that many Irish people on here at all. Can be really annoying when reading peoples advice on food & stuff, cause most of the time the food that sounds really nice is american/english stuff that we can't get here. i'm dying to try that dairy-free icecream mentioned in one of the threads


----------



## Car

Yeah that's true. Even the different names of the drugs is annoying







But the shops here are getting better, even Super Valus have much bigger specialist food sections. And I know I've seen dairy free ice cream somewhere but I missed the thread so I don't know the brand in question.


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND

GAVIN HERE IN N IRELAND DERRY I HAVE BEEN LOOKING I CAN;NT FIND ANY IN IRELAND. I WOULD LOVE TO OPEN ONE UP IT WOULD BE GREAT FOR THE SUFFERS IN IRELAND.AM THE SAME AS U WHEN IT COMES TO DIET WHEN NOT WORKING I EAT EVERYTHING.FEED UP FOLLOWING CHICKEN AND RICE DIET NO ALCOHOL WHEN I DO DRINK I DRINK MAGNERS CIDER 2OR3 IN ANIGHT PLENTY WATER AFTERWARDS ALRIGHT IN MORNING NO GLUTEN .I THINK ALOT OF IBSERS HAVE A MILD GLUTEN INTOLORANCE LIKE CELIOC AND ALSO A BACTERIAL IMBALANCE GUT FLORA. I AM TAKING PROFLORA NOW TO SEE THE DIFFERANCE AN GOING TO GET A BLOOD TEST DONE FOR CELIOC AND VITIMIN MINERAL.


----------



## max-ibs

Hi Gavin..hope u r doing brilliantly. I'm suffering from IBS as well.Just wondering if there is any support group for the ibs sufferers of Ireland. Or can we form a support group? what is your opinion? Best Regards..Max [email protected]


----------



## WavyDavey

Same here, there isnt anything in ireland with regard a support group for ibs. Would be interested in anything that might help.


----------



## Guest

Car - how lovely to see you on here - you don't seem to have been around for ages.No, I'm not from Ireland - but my sister lives in Skibbereen, W Cork and I try to get over whenever I can - its the most wonderful country in the world and I always feel ten years' younger when I step off the plane in Cork!!! The best w/e ever was one that Fay (sister), Helen (cousin) and I spent in Kenmare - what a hoot - lovely ballroom dancing at the Atlantic Hotel.Sue


----------



## Car

Hi all, Well where did all the Irish people come from!! I was the only one on here for ages, it's great now to see more. Let's get some sort of group going, even if all we do is meet up and feel normal coz at least we're all the same  My user name isn't clear and most assumed the wrong thing but I am female.Sue dear, well yeah I used to come on a lot more but you know what happened? The joyless buggers I work for put a block on access to all forums and message boards (I mean what, we're supposed to work every second of every hour of every seven every day?! Come on!!)You been to Cork lately or are you planning a trip for this year? Bad game for yous today but I believe Liverpool edged it, not that that's any concolation. Whereas my team trounced Newcastle 4-1 yesterday, come on the Villa!!!!!!!Okay off topic, so back to Ireland, yeah let's get it started, there's what, four of us? That's plenty!Car


----------



## Guest

Lovely to see you here again Car - Liverpool - where's that then????????????No, haven't been back to God's chosen country in a wee while - not since our magical and mad w/e in Kenmare last July - but fear not - we are coming over for Easter and my wee sister's birthday so that should be a laff.Good luck with support group - can I join - perfect excuse to fly over for extraordinary general meetings - at every available opportunity.Sue xx


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND

Hello there car how would we go about setting a group it would be great for irish ibsers.There alot more people in ireland than u think suffering from ibs,i think there crying out for a group in ireland and we could probley have meetings and decuss and help each other north and south of ireland support for ibs suffers and more awareness in ireland about ibs as it just seems to be swept under the carpet,with no help at all blankkit diginose until they find out what causes this terrible condition.


----------



## Car

Hey Gavin,I've sent you a PM about thisCar


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND

I sent u a pm car well i think i did the right thing am new to computers sorry.post back gavin


----------



## WavyDavey

So are you talking along the lines of. An ibs-ireland website, which would inform people on information about ibs in ireland. A specific forum for people suffering from ibs in ireland. Useful info about where to find help in ireland ?. Infomation on any meetings that we could set up. Is this what you are talking about.I do a lot of work for hospitals and the hse with the company i work for, and so do know of a few of the higher up's. I could ask around if theres any kind of support they could provide, or if there is something kind of help involved in setting something up. For instance my father helped set up an active retirement group in the local area recently and among other things, people from the hse come around to give talks on particular subjects on keeping healthy, maybe theres something like this for other support groups. I don't know now, id have to ask around. Even things like if someone comes into a doctor and is diagnosed with ibs, surely if they asked for info on such a support group they could be directed to the website. Maybe could get the hse to send around a letter to doctors that there is such a thing







.


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND

Hi man thats a great idea and u have the contacts get that going man cause were going round in circles here we need to plane this together as am new to computers it takes me 10 mins to type they have one in scotland now why not ireland its a big country.


----------



## WavyDavey

Well ill send off a few emails and see what info i can get, should be some kind of association or department over such things. Sent an email to the Health promotion services there now to see what they say. Hopefully get some support on this as there must be something there to help set things up. Ill get back to ye on anything they say. But is that what ye were talking about in terms of a support group ?. Website with information, meetings, forum for irish people.


----------



## Car

The Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre in Cork, part of UCC, produces a newsletter called Gut Reactions every couple of months, perhaps they'd put an ad in for us? I'm on a course in UCC and know a name for someone there so when we know what we're doing they might do that for us? The APC developed Align using flora from the gut of a person from Cork...and you can't buy Align in Ireland...the injustice!! If you haven't already seen their site it's www.apc.ucc.ie They do a lot of reseach into IBS and it's worth signing up for their newsletter.


----------



## WavyDavey

Ye absolutely, ive read there was a lot of work being done in the study of ibs in ucc, and funnily enough im trying to get in contact with a few people down in cork about some ibs group meeting they had a number of months ago around the topic of setting up a support group, with the help of the "Irish Society for Colitis and Crohnn's Disease" http://www.iscc.ie/information.html . I will be hopefully be talking to them tomorrow, to see if they got anywhere. Really at the moment im trying to figure out does anything official need to be done to set up a support group. In terms of the creating a site, which could act as the focal point for the support group in ireland, isnt a hell of a lot of work for me on the side, getting it up on the web and buying a domain name costs very little. I just want to make sure im not going over anyones head, and that people would participate or even know about the venture as such.http://www.chamberspharmacy.ie/useful_links.php is a list of sites and support groups in ireland for various conditions, that was sent to me. There are lots of places as such that the site could be made know to people.


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND

i think i found one its on an irish board lots of dublin members its www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showtheadphp?p=54898694 am going to regester now see u there gav if that dont work try www.boards.ie


----------



## WavyDavey

Well there is a long term illness board on www.boards.ie here http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=862 , not sure if thats what your talking about. Boards.ie is a general irish forum.


----------



## Dreamcatcher

Hi I just joined yesterday .. did you start up a group for Irish IBSers ?? Would love to know more about it CheersKatie


----------



## mouth

I joined recently and live in Co Antrim wish there was a group somewhere to.


----------



## waveydavey2

Sorry the original waveydavey here from the posts above, cant get the old account backYe about 2 years ago i stopped working for a few months, and had thought of starting a site and support group for ibs in ireland, but i ended up going back to work and had to stop that idea as all my energy was taken up just from working and getting by day by day







. I happen to have a bit of time on my hands now as ive just been put on a 3 day week, recession and all that. And i thought about the idea and this thread.So if there is still some interest in this i could look into it again.


----------



## NeedSupport-x

Im from Ireland and I get dairy free ice cream!







By a brand called SoYeah...Get it? Soya







Anyway, I did a happy dance when I saw it







I get it in a health store near me, you should check one near you or ask them to order it


----------



## Ian Coleman

I know this is a bit of a ghost thread, but if anyone comes across it - I've started an unincorporated association 'IBS Ireland'. Literally just started, launch the website/forum this afternoon (ibsireland.ie)

Would love a hand getting it going! #onemanforum


----------

